# Nocturne Series, bike race, Smithfield London



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Popped up town yesterday with Graeme (Dubnut) to watch this years Nocturne Series

G test riding a bike


Nocturne 11-06-2011-5.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr

Talking to a man who makes these mad bikes!


Nocturne 11-06-2011-7.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr

Riders ready.....


Nocturne 11-06-2011-9.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


Nocturne 11-06-2011-8.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


Nocturne 11-06-2011-21.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


Nocturne 11-06-2011-23.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr

Seth from Emmerdale?


Nocturne 11-06-2011-24.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr

Some of the action


Nocturne 11-06-2011-27.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


Nocturne 11-06-2011-29.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


Nocturne 11-06-2011-35.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


Nocturne 11-06-2011-38.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


Nocturne 11-06-2011-39.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


Nocturne 11-06-2011-40.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


Nocturne 11-06-2011-41.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


Nocturne 11-06-2011-15.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


Nocturne 11-06-2011-16.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr

Penny Farthing race


Nocturne 11-06-2011-17.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


Nocturne 11-06-2011-18.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr

Foldy bikes


Nocturne 11-06-2011-10.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


Nocturne 11-06-2011-11.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


Nocturne 11-06-2011-12.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr

And the stroll back to Waterloo


Nocturne 11-06-2011-43.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


Nocturne 11-06-2011-47.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


Nocturne 11-06-2011-48.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


Nocturne 11-06-2011-50.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


Nocturne 11-06-2011-54.jpg by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Getting a bit nifty with that camera now aint you Brain  

Great pics.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Good pics mate of the race mate, and the last few are really good. I like the bench one, looks like a postcard pic for London lol


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Like the penny fathing bikes,

Prefer the B&W shots, nice textures!


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

I find the whites on number 2 overblown. 

Like the race shots themselves, they have a great combo of blur and sharpness.
The second curtain shots have a great feel.

The last one: that's always very, very hard, and I wouldn't even attempt it. The balance is OK, but I'd still try to raise the flash a tad more (and maybe diffuse it a little?) because I find the singer's face is a tad too dark.

Nice set.

Bret


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

bretti_kivi said:


> I find the whites on number 2 overblown.
> 
> Like the race shots themselves, they have a great combo of blur and sharpness.
> The second curtain shots have a great feel.
> ...


Cheers Bret

Yeah a few could do with a bit more work with the recovery slider, but after sifting through 300 shots I was getting a bit bored of processing lol

Last one was merely a grab shot, after a few beers, but agree a touch more fill would have improved it, maybe I'll have ago at lifting it a touch in PS :thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Raced this last year but only spectated this year with Bry:

Met a nice man called Danny Foffa who will hand build you a nice bike but like everything bespoke, its not cheap! Rides nice though, think Bry has a pic of me above on the yellow one he had there:



















You needed proper balls to get up on this far less race it!!










Retro



























This was a £6k frame and fork, built up with carbon campag super record, easily an £11k bike!









Cinelli carbon stem and anodised titanium chris king headset










"Hello love, yeah I absolutely smashed it!!!"










The rest from the run home:

St Pauls



















I've met the met.......










Sexy Time



















Dinner!!


----------

